# Trimming donkey feet



## VerticallyChallenged (Aug 25, 2007)

I remember at one time on one of the donkey websites seeing a booklet you could purchase to learn more about trimming your own donkeys' feet. I have a farrier, but I trim my mini and my Arab mare myself, and would like to do the donkeys' as well. I have never tried this, however a friend of mine swears by just filing off their hooves regularly. So regularly, that they don't NEED actual "trimming."

I think this is a "natural" foot method she learned....anyone else have any knowledge on this?

Angie


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 25, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Angie, I sent for the hoof packet from ADMS (haven't received it yet). Here is the website: [/SIZE]

ADMS website

(Their e-mail is [email protected])

Someone said it was only a couple of bucks, but when I e-mailed them here was their response:

"Yes, it is a lot of information about donkey hooves , and general info on trimming.

If you can please send a postal mailing address, we can send it with the billing slip (it's $10)."

We have a farrier friend, familiar with donkey hooves, and he is also going to guide us through the first time.. thank goodness :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 25, 2007)

The angel of a donkeys hoof is differant them a horse, so if you have never done a donkey before I would suggest you watch a farrier who is familiar with donkey hooves a few times before you try to do your own. Once your donkey is trimmed to the right angel, then you can just file as long as you keep the angle right. ADMS does put out a packet on donkey and trimmings, but when I got it I only paid ..around $4.00 but that was awhile ago. If Shawna reads this, I think she has a good site on natural trimming. Corinne


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks,

I've got a call into my farrier to see if he can guide me with this or if I need to find someone else to do it... I didn't know ADMS offered that packet...I just sent a bunch of paperwork into them...I will contact her and see. It seems like the angles of their hooves are more similar to my clubfooted mini than a regular horse. I do his feet...after my farrier walked me through it several times. He comes out for two of my full sized horses, both of them need some corrective trimming, so he's checked my work. I figured after being familiar with working with my mini's angles, this should be easy for me to grasp. I will look into that packet, and talk to my farrier as well. He's not due out here for another month yet, and I was hoping to get more informed before he comes, so I have a better understanding.

I was just curious with what my friend said...she files all of her critters (foals, to donkeys, to drafts) very regularly (like weekly) instead of having them trimmed every 8 weeks or so. Seems like if you have the angles as they should be, and keep on it, that it makes sense....

Angie


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 26, 2007)

Angie...this is the BEST site





:

TrimmingDonksHooves

It is a slide show and it VERY informative.

Shawna shared this site with us awhile back.


----------

